# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  PDS, Galklachten, Alvleesklierklachten?

## mescher36

Wie herkent zich in mijn volgende medische klachten, ik heb al jarenlang last van mijn darmen, pds zeggen de doktoren, maar de laatste jaar kreeg ik toch heel erg last van obstipatie, winderigheid en echt specifieke pijn, eerste een bariumpap onderzoek gehad of ik niet ergens een afsluiter in mijn dikke darm had, maar dat was er niet, na het onderzoek kreeg ik hele erge pijn rechts naast mijn navel doortrekkend naar mijn rug, de dokter dacht een galsteen, echo gekregen maar alleen vistels te zien en de rest van de organen zagen er normaal uit, bloedonderzoek leverde ook niets op, mijn klachten werden alleen maar ergen, veel last van zuurbranden in maag en slokdarm, dus ook nog een endescopie gekregen, maar ook niets te zien, pscyhisch was de conclusie, ben toen accupunctuur gaan doen tegen de brandende pijn en dit heeft me wel geholpen, maar de pijn rechts naast mijn navel doortrekkend naar de rug blijft aanwezig, krijg deze week een coloscopie om toch nog eens in de darm te kijken, heb ook gele soms drijvende ontlasting, als je dit op google opzoekt, komt de alvleesklier vaak in beeld, ben erg bang dat ik iets ernstigs heb, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? met groeten Emmy

----------

